# Why I wanted the Diesel



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and you will love it! I'm at 104K miles so far and still loving every mile


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice! 

I'm jealous, my commute doesn't allow me to get those kinds of numbers.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats on those stats; for my heavy highway commute, I wish I went diesel or ECO.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm jealous, my commute doesn't allow me to get those kinds of numbers.


Haha. So true. I average 8.5L/100km in the winter and only about 6.9L/100km in the summer but I mix in a lot of city driving. I have moved however and the highway is about 5km down he road so things may get better


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Diesel club!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:goodjob: That's great.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

now go to the 50 mile average and try to get those numbers then you will be happy


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the great fuel mileage, but what I really wanted was the power and the verano quiet tuning!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> I like the great fuel mileage, but what I really wanted was the power and the verano quiet tuning!


I agree, we don't have the Verano here, but I went from a 3.8V6 Commodore to the Cruze diesel and the performance is similar. After 2 1/2 years I still love it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I went from a cobalt but before that I had a 1989 mustang notch 5.0. I was spoiled with the power and now nothing seems fast anymore 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> now go to the 50 mile average and try to get those numbers then you will be happy


I've flipped it over to the 50 Mile Average. Best so far is 47.6. I'll work to get that up.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

welcome to the club..those numbers are nice but in one year you'll have all three of your best scores in the 50's easily


----------

